
Ask HN: One person SaaS founder, any tips for someone wanting to get in? - Lesabotsy
Hey everyone.
So because of some personal problems, I have to go back to my home country in the next 6 months probably (third world country). I want take this as an opportunity to create my own online business (if I can not find a remote job that pays well), no idea in what yet, just starting to brainstorm. But because I&#x27;m really new to this, I&#x27;m looking for your experiences and tips to minimize mistakes along the way. I&#x27;m not looking to make much, 500$ a month would be good enough (perks of living in a third world country I guess). The biggest problem I face is that targeting local market is not an option, people are poor around here. I have the next 6 month free, so I want to at least launch something quick and dirty every month and see where it goes (if you have some ideas to share I&#x27;m all ears).
Thanks.
======
kirubakaran
Managing your psychology is probably the most important component in this.
"Success is going from failure to failure without losing your enthusiasm"
afterall! I'm sharing my experiences of making
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) as a solo founder almost daily,
while I have my second cup of coffee here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkgOonAQd5haT8HHJhpg6g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkgOonAQd5haT8HHJhpg6g)
You may not get anything in the form of "advice" there, but I hope the
camaraderie would help.

------
ben-gy
My recommendation, think short term, ask what your customers want, make money
from day one. Every journey is different, but if you're willing to talk to
customers, build what they need as fast as possible, and make money from day
one then you have a chance.

In terms of ideas, I would recommend exploring solutions you take for granted
in you current country, that don't exist (or could be improved) in the country
you're moving to. That's usually a good place to start.

In March I lost my 1.1m seed round for a startup I was starting in the event
sector. Whilst carefully watching what was changing as a result of COVID-19 I
founded [https://covidcomply.org](https://covidcomply.org) \- first version
was built in 6 days, 44 days of development later I can't keep up with
customer requests now.

Take away; Chase daily revenue (small), daily product improvements (small),
daily customer feedback (as much as possible).

That's my 2 cents - hope it helps ;)

~~~
coucou
Hi, it's a great web-app, indeed a requirement during this COVID19. Quick
question, how do you first market it? Thanks

~~~
ben-gy
I post asking for feedback in Facebook forums for restaurants and cafes

------
codegeek
What are your skills ? $500 a month is very achievable with a remote job since
starting a business is a whole different ball game. If you are skilled enough,
finding a $500 a month job/project is much easier.

~~~
Lesabotsy
I'm an accountant. Have been programming for years, paid college by hacking
games and selling bots. Covid19 quarantine gave me the time to dive back in
and actually relearning programming correctly, and rekindled my passion for
it. It's actually harder to find a remote job because if I work full time for
someone else I will not settle for 500 and probably will not accept anything
paying less that my job now.

------
_448
Read "How to make a million before lunch"[0] by Rachel Bridge.

[0] [https://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Make-Million-Before-Lunch-
ebook...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Make-Million-Before-Lunch-
ebook/dp/B003X27OH4)

